# Achat d'un ipod touch? débridage et garantie



## nexus28000 (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je me demande depuis peu si je ne vais pas acheter un ipod touch pour en faire u petit ordinateur de poche. Je le prends que si je suis certain de pouvoir installer un client mail et si je peux creer des notes. Je sais qu'il est possible de le débrider avec un système style jailbreak. Ma question est simple est ce que cela fait sauter la garantie? est-ce que cela empeche de futurs mise à jours???

Merci d'avance à tous les passionnés du mac !!

UB​


----------

